# egg share for a second time with immune treatment?



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi ladies
        ive just completed my first egg share following a failed ivf and a failed fet unfirtunatly this share failed for me but i produced 22 eggs however my dr now wants my next ivf to include immune treatment as anyone been excepted to egg share with these kind of circumstances


----------

